# 15%/20% Off at LEM



## old sarge (May 15, 2020)

I got an email from Lem today and they have a sale  15% off $75.00 purchases and 20% off $125.00 purchases.  Promo code is SUMMER20 in the cart.


----------



## flatbroke (May 15, 2020)

Awesome. Thanks


----------



## forktender (May 16, 2020)

I've been looking into getting a Lem 10'' slicer Walmart is selling them for about $190 less than Lem is which seems insane too me.




Product Image







Product TitleLEM Big Bite 10" Commercial Slicer
Average rating:0out of5stars, based on0reviews

Current Price$244.53
Free delivery


----------



## old sarge (May 16, 2020)

For that price I would snag one. It should have a 5 year warranty.  Here is a link to the manual:


			https://s3.amazonaws.com/cdn.lemproducts.com/downloads/1020_1185_Slicer_manual_052119-min.pdf


----------



## forktender (May 17, 2020)

old sarge said:


> For that price I would snag one. It should have a 5 year warranty.  Here is a link to the manual:
> 
> 
> https://s3.amazonaws.com/cdn.lemproducts.com/downloads/1020_1185_Slicer_manual_052119-min.pdf


Thank you, Sarge I bookmarked the manual for future references.
I've been putting off buying a slicer for a long time now but at that price for a 10'' slicer I couldn't pass it up.
I ordered it Friday early AM, it will be ready for pickup this coming Friday at our local Wally Word. I didn't want it shipped to the house because it comes in the original package and I didn't want it sitting on the front porch if we weren't home. Now I have a grinder, stuffer and a slicer........time to get busy.

Thanks.
Dan


----------



## old sarge (May 17, 2020)

Congrats on the purchase. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## old sarge (May 22, 2020)

forktender said:


> I ordered it Friday early AM, it will be ready for pickup this coming Friday at our local Wally Word. I didn't want it shipped to the house because it comes in the original package and I didn't want it sitting on the front porch if we weren't home. Now I have a grinder, stuffer and a slicer........time to get busy.
> 
> Thanks.
> Dan



So, how is the slicer?


----------



## forktender (May 23, 2020)

old sarge said:


> So, how is the slicer?


I just picked it up this afternoon it's a whole lot nicer than I expected and bigger than expected,
I'm going to try it out some tri tip this weekend.

First impressions, build quality and parts seem to be very stout, the blade is sharp as a razor...I found out the hard way when wiping everything down with rubbing alcohol. LOL
The blade sharpener is a sweet feature and it comes with an extra stone and an extra drive belt, I'm impressed and it's quiet as a mouse. The one thing that I don't like about it is the cut is only 10.5'' to 11'' and there's no way of modifying it to get a longer slice without really tearing into the frame of the slicer, so I'll learn to live with it.
I put some pressure on the blade while cleaning with a rag and I couldn't bog it down so it should work out great for my needs...gotta love the 5yr warranty as well, I hope I don't ever need to use it but if I do I know Lem will treat me right, they always have.

Oh, one thing that is a big bummer to me is I thought Lem products where all made in the USA.
Nope, this slicer was made in China.....I'm not sure that I would've bought it if I knew that beforehand.
I guess we'll see how it holds up, most likely it will be fine for as much as I use a slicer.








I now have a Lem stuffer and slicer my next purchase will be a Lem .75 meat grinder to replace my Kitchen Aid grinder attachment to save my mixer for making pizza dough.

I'll post up some pic's of how it slices meat either Sunday or Monday evening.



Have a great  Memorial Day  weekend.
God bless all the amazing people that paid the ultimate price protecting our freedom and country and God bless each and every one of the troops that have in the past and are currently  serving our country.
Now if we could all band together to fight these Commie fools taking away our God given rights and freedom in the name of this god damn virus and the bogus laws being passed to "protect us, from us."
My Grandfather and my uncles are rolling over in their grave as I type this, they didn't fight their way up Omaha beach and through the jungles of Nam and  Khe Sanh so these damn fool politician could decide we need more laws to protect us from us.

God Bless America.
Dan


----------



## Inscrutable (May 23, 2020)

Congrats ... that does look like a beast!
For as much as I use one, I went with a Chefs Choice 615A (7”), but would have been real tempted at the price you got!
Enjoy! (And be safe)


----------



## Steve H (May 23, 2020)

forktender said:


> Thank you, Sarge I bookmarked the manual for future references.
> I've been putting off buying a slicer for a long time now but at that price for a 10'' slicer I couldn't pass it up.
> I ordered it Friday early AM, it will be ready for pickup this coming Friday at our local Wally Word. I didn't want it shipped to the house because it comes in the original package and I didn't want it sitting on the front porch if we weren't home. Now I have a grinder, stuffer and a slicer........time to get busy.
> 
> ...



Yup! No excuses now!


----------



## old sarge (May 23, 2020)

Good looking slicer Dan. Not much is made in the USA anymore thanks to consumers wanting everything on the cheap and corporate greed always looking for a way to increase their profits with the least investment in material and labor. That is globalism. Such is life.

Thanks for the blessings. Enjoy your weekend.


----------

